# iMac to S-Video or RCA?



## speXedy (Jan 17, 2008)

Do they sell cables that can make my iMac (Intel) viewable on my TV? I have a semi-new tv. it has RCA (red, yellow, white) cables and a S-Video .. none of the Green cable things though.

Just wondering where I could get something like this.

Pretty much I want to make my iMac viewable on my TV.

Simple enough? (I  hope)

speXedy


----------



## speXedy (Jan 17, 2008)

ok I went to the apple store today and they sold me a Mini-DVI to Video Adapter (to hook up with S-Video) and it works great with MacOSX... but when I use bootcamp if I enable both monitars the TV just is a bunch of weird lines... how can I get this to work for Xp too? Anypossible way?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 17, 2008)

Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Display. Click on the "Settings" tab.
Select the second display and try either changing the resolution with the slider, or click on "Advanced" and then choose the monitor tab and try adjusting settings there. I'm not too sure on the specifics though so a bit of experimenting may be in order.


----------

